# 522 - Hard drive must be cleaned!?!?



## Utahdano (Mar 23, 2005)

Had my 522 less than three months. 

A few days ago, a message was on the screen in the morning saying the hard drive had errors and must be "cleaned". "Cleaning would erase all recorded programs." I had the choice to clean now or it would be done automatically within seven days. Today I went ahead and "cleaned" the hard drive so it wouldn't happen automatically after recording the season finale of Stargate SG-1 that is on in a couple days.

Has anyone else experienced this compulsory drive wiping feature?

What the heck is "cleaning" the drive? and why does it have to erase all the data? Disk check operations for other most operating systems don't erase all data. 

The "cleaning" took less than a minute. It took much longer to reboot and acquire the signal. 

I was even more disappointed that It not only "cleaned" the recorded programs, but all of the timers/schedules too! :eek2: 

Needless to say I hadn't been really thrilled with the occasional audio sync loss, and the one instance of the "9987 hours left" bug, but these were extremely MINOR annoyances compared to having all the programs and timers wiped.  

Is this likely to happen to me again? If the drive developed errors once, is that likely due to physical problems with the drive that will show up again or just some random software bugs, like the time it froze up a couple weeks ago while having the "9987 hours left" bug, and after 20 minutes of no response I had to unplug it to get it working again, or maybe it was the "sun spots"...?

Any one know or have seen this before?


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

In all likely hood, the sytem reformatted the drive and reinstalled the software. This is why is seemed to take so long to boot and the reason that all your programs and timers are gone.

I have "lost" evrything on my 721's before so I can feel your pain. It seems that dish would at least credit your account for the PPV events that you lost, but no joy.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sounds like you got a dying one on your hands. Unfortuately, about only thing you can do about it is get Dish to replace it.

Thats the bad thing about hard drives. They can just die on you at the worst of times. Not to sound pro Dish or anything but there is not much they can do but replace the ones that die from failing drives. Eventually it will happen. Nature of the beast.

With that said I am really hoping that they eventually let you export the data to other drives or device in case something like this happens. They did have some device they were talking about a while back but as with other things they have discussed it might become Vaporware.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I had mine give the same message with only 5-6 programs on the HD. I just blame it on the poor software DISH has written. It does wipe everything off the hard drive virtually restored it to new status except it had the current software on it. Hasn't removed bugs either. I wouldn't be surprised to see more posts on this, I don't know when this function was added but I would be willing to bet it is fairly recent.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Wiped HDs are NEVER good.

Reportedly D TIVOs OS is seperate from the recoded shows, so a reload software doesnt usually wipe out the recorded programming.

RMA box IMMEDIATELY IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

MAllen said:


> I have "lost" evrything on my 721's before so I can feel your pain. It seems that dish would at least credit your account for the PPV events that you lost, but no joy.


And that would be fair for subs with a regular receiver and a VCR in what way? You are paying for the PPV to see it when it is shown. The convenience of the DVR allows you to watch it again, just like with a DVR, but with better quality. Yes, it's a pain to loose a drive in a DVR, but it's as much of a pain or more to loose one in a computer or have WinDoZe crash and lose your data due to a virus...............


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, but since we pay a "Video On Demand" FEE above what you with a VCR would pay, there is a bit of room to argue about what is "fair" in such circumstances.

- John...


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> You are paying for the PPV to see it when it is shown. The convenience of the DVR allows you to watch it again, just like with a DVR, but with better quality. Yes, it's a pain to loose a drive in a DVR, but it's as much of a pain or more to loose one in a computer or have WinDoZe crash and lose your data due to a virus...............


How about the recorded events that have been PAID FOR and have not even been watched??? AND, I was trying to console and explain to the thread starter. I WAS NOT talking about PC's, TOTALLY different animal. As far as losing data on a PC, its called BACKUPS...... "ONLY BACKUP WHAT YOU CAN'T AFFORD OR DON'T WANT TO LOOSE!!!" is my mantra to my staff. This is NOT an option on the Dish DVR's, besides I do not even have my VCR's hooked up anymore.


----------



## Utahdano (Mar 23, 2005)

musicmaker2020 said:


> Sounds like you got a dying one on your hands. Unfortuately, about only thing you can do about it is get Dish to replace it.





Bob Haller said:


> Wiped HDs are NEVER good.
> ...
> RMA box IMMEDIATELY IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN


Thanks for the replies.

Is it hard to RMA with Dish? If the "cleaning" action sucessfully resolved whatever problem had arisen do I really have a valid complaint now? It seems to be working well now. I haven't noticed the audio sync loss, or audio drop-out in the last day, although that may just be because I have no programming to watch.

It is amazing how in only three months my viewing habits have completely changed. I cannot stand to sit through live TV anymore. Nor can I stand to have to watch my programs on other than my own schedule. Without my recorded shows, I am temporarily back to channel surfing boredom.

Should I go through Dish Directly or contact the retailer that installed it? If I have to pay a lot in shipping should I just wait to see if it happens again? I've got nine months left on the inital 1 year free service arrangement as far as I understand it. Should I wait and see? or RMA it immediately? I guess I have to weigh the risk of loosing all my programs again vs. paying for some shipping...

hmm.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

If you bought the system and it is less than a year old it is covered by the original warranty. If you are a Dish Home Plan customer, then it is a lease system and will be replaced if defective. Call Dish network and see about RMA-ing the system. LOL, yes I know what you mean.... DVR is NOW a must have piece of equipment. A word of advice, if you did purchase the system, sign up for the equipment warranty before your year is up ..... cheap insurance. Good luck. 


3 721's---Dish 500--DP Quad LNB--DP34 switch--all self installed.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

MAllen said:


> How about the recorded events that have been PAID FOR and have not even been watched??? AND, I was trying to console and explain to the thread starter. I WAS NOT talking about PC's, TOTALLY different animal. As far as losing data on a PC, its called BACKUPS...... "ONLY BACKUP WHAT YOU CAN'T AFFORD OR DON'T WANT TO LOOSE!!!" is my mantra to my staff. This is NOT an option on the Dish DVR's, besides I do not even have my VCR's hooked up anymore.


The point was that NO COMPANY guarentees that their DVR will work flawlessly and not lose recordings. As for regular subs who use a VCR, then they record it as it is being sent. Of course, you could say that it's the electric company's fault for the power failure or the drunk who slams into the pole and causes your power to go out. The point is that this is how it works. You pay the fee to get their services or you don't and only get the standard services. Your comment that E* should cover the PPV fee is just not going to get you anywhere. Sure, if you complain enough to the right person, you can probably get a credit......

As for backing up a DVR, it is VERY possible. However, it requires some computer knowledge and the willingness to risk damaging your equipment. This should only be done on a receiver you own, and not lease. I'm fairly certain that the majority of regular posters here are capable of making a backup if they wanted to.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

No offense Larry are you the resident Troll?? I was just trying to help someone, and made a comment that Dish MIGHT in the name of customer satisfaction offer some sort of credit for shows lost. I have on repeated occaisions had one of my DVR's go down that were FULL of recorded shows. While not expecting anything, I just said it would be NICE if Dish would give a credit for PPV's. I was NOT trying to start or intend to get into a flame war. While I dont have the number of posts that you do, I have been a member of this forum far longer than you. I do read the posts here regularly and generally find the people cordial and informative. The one time I offer help and make a side comment, you go off topic. If I have offended you or any other reader I am truly sorry, I was ONLY trying to help someone. I DO own my equipment and you can be assured that I KNOW PC's and servers and which end of a screwdriver to use. AND, I COULD make backups using one of my VCR's, but wait that is WHY I bought the DVR's in the first place. I am and have been a loyal Dish customer for 7 years, I made a comment that Dish COULD do somethings for existing customers, instead of all the offers for new customers (I have had to pay for all of my equipment).


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> As for backing up a DVR, it is VERY possible.


Um, only with SOME DVRs.

- John...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

MAllen - I am not trying to troll anyone. If I offended anyone, I apologize. However, I stand by what I posted. Normally, I am trying to help people. I don't believe I have that many complaints................

jgoggan - Any DVR with a hard drive is capable of being backed up. With a Linux live CD like Knoppix you can copy just about anything, even copy protected stuff(I'm not adovating it, just stating it is possible). A sector by sector copy of a hard drive will work just fine. Now, some DVRs, like the 501/508/510 require specific drives to function, but you can still back the data up onto a drive and restore it to a comaptible drive. Most subs aren't willing to go this far, but many of us have no problems opening up a DVR.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

I was thinking of backing up shows, not the entire disk. My mistake.

- John...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Currently, with E* receivers, you can only rip shows from the 501/508/510s. The DishRip froum over at Yahoo is where you want to go. I believe some people have managed to pull shows off of D*TiVos as well, but it requires "hacking" into your system to do so, and there are boards deicated to this....just not this one.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, I'm quite familiar with pulling from the 5xx units -- I was doing it well over a year ago. Thanks.

- John...


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

MAllen said:


> In all likely hood, the sytem reformatted the drive and reinstalled the software. This is why is seemed to take so long to boot and the reason that all your programs and timers are gone.
> 
> I have "lost" evrything on my 721's before so I can feel your pain. It seems that dish would at least credit your account for the PPV events that you lost, but no joy.


Regarding getting credits for recorded events. I called after a bad recording of a UFC fight. I wanted credit for it, though I recorded it to watch later. Dish CSR said that they are not responsible for "recordings", but expect you to watch the events live.

Nice cop-out, if you ask me.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

However, this IS the policy.......and the only way to change it would be to ***** to E* about it. However, what if everyone calls in and says they missed it do to an outage, or if someone calls in when they had already watched it. Dishonest folks make it bad for all of us..........


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

So, if they won't refund for a PPC recording gone bad because we are supposed to watch it live -- then I'll take my VOD refund instead. They can't have it both ways -- they can't say you are supposed to watch it live and therefore no refunds -- and, at the same time, charge us a fee for "on demand" watching...

- John...


----------



## mitchedo (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi. ...just registered. I also just leased a 522. Mine's a refurb.  

Spooky that a new 522 would have a bad hard drive. Hopefully it's under warranty and Dish will stand behind it. As hard drives go bad, they lose data, requiring the wipe you had to perform. It is possible that the device was subjected to enough shock to crash the heads, and that no more sectors will go bad, but once a hard drive starts to lose data, it's generally FUBAR. 

That said, it is also possible for the drive to become corrupted if it is caching important data and the power goes off unexpectedly before the cache can be written back to the drive. 

Dish may not want to replace the unit, but I'd sure be for making them try. 

It's one thing to replace a hdd in a PC where it's cheap, and another matter when it's a locked down device like this.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

The 522 has a USB connector in the back of the unit, but it is not mentioned any where in the manual. Now wouldn't it be nice if you could hook up an external USB HD and backup all of you 
movies. Or the expansion port on the 510??? What is that for?? Maybe thats where you plug in the vaporware. John


----------

